
How to Be a Great Programmer - amymhaddad
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-be-a-great-programmer-34939494996d
======
ohiovr
Learn rummy tile. Then practice reading errors.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rummikub](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rummikub)

